# Set valve clearances on JD 1130 without JD special tools.



## ashbeo (Feb 4, 2012)

G'day,
Have just reconditioned head on JD 1130, set first cylinder to TDC before reassembly, adjusted appropriate valves at that setting, now I want to turn engine to third cylinder TDC, I thought I'd be able to turn the engine by hand, but it's got going any where. Anyone got any ideas on how to turn the engine over without the special JD tool.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Is there a way to turn on the shaft that drives the hydraulic pump on the front of the tractor? I assume it has the pump in front of the engine just behind the fuel tank like my cousin's JD 2440, 2630, 4020, 4040, and 4450. I don't remember clearly as its been a while since I worked on them for him, but you might be able to get a wrench or pipe wrench on that shaft to turn the engine. If it is a diesel engine, you may want to have the injectors out to reduce compression while setting the valves if you don't already. Holding the clutch in while turning the engine over may reduce drag from the transmission as well.


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

Use a screwdriver in the turning tool hole


----------

